

Do not vibrate phone if on a table - newernpguy
http://firespotting.com/item?id=281

======
lostlogin
Not discussed, but what about a variable vibrate strength? Slowly ramp it up,
use the mic to monitor the noise (but maybe background noise would mess this
up?).

------
hackerchic
I actually like that it makes a noise for alarms, and somewhat rely on that
fact when I want to make sure I don't miss the alarm.

